
Craigslist's ongoing success story - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/may2007/id20070515_301894.htm?chan=smallbiz_smallbiz+index+page_success+stories
======
NickDouglas
Ha, every time someone writes about Craigslist, it's like checking in on the
Big Lebowski: "Still abiding?" "Yep." "Anything new?" "Nope." "Should I ask
the same six questions every other reporter does, which I'd realize if I
bothered Googling your name before I interview you?" "Sure."

~~~
bootload
_'... every time someone writes about Craigslist, it's like checking in on the
Big Lebowski: "Still abiding?" "Yep." ...'_

good observation. It's worth posting because _the dude_ (Craigslist) is A) the
anti-pattern to those who say the only way after you get big is to advertise
(missing the point you annoy your users beyond distraction) and B) nobody
believes (and probably why its a story) that Craigslist has not sold out and
pursued the megabucks that could __cough __be made with greater advertising.

